# Super clean EVO IX system GO LOTUS



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a system that i did for my friend he has a evo IX he just want to have a clean & simple system that sound good.

HU-DRZ 9255
Front stage-2 way Seas Lotus Reference 
Sub-Lotus 12 
Amp-DLS 5ch














































Close to perfect 



























Door panel are wrap in Rammat & covered in insolite foam


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

System done




























System done build time 1 week in my garage


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

NNNOOIICCEEEE!
And the car sounds better and faster than your STI, right?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

schuey_1 said:


> System done build time 1 week in my garage


Any pics of the finished job?
The 'glass work looks good..
Does the amp rack mount the amp on an upside-down/downwards angle? If yes, is heat likely to be a problem?

Mark

EDIT: The finished pics look great... Thanks for that 
Any thought on a panel to cover the amp wiring? 
Looks very nice tho' 

Mark


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Any pics of the finished job?
> The 'glass work looks good..
> Does the amp rack mount the amp on an upside-down/downwards angle? If yes, is heat likely to be a problem?
> 
> Mark



Added pix of the finish install


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dual700 said:


> NNNOOIICCEEEE!
> And the car sounds better and faster than your STI, right?


His car is only faster(35whp) but my STi(300WHP) still sounds better GO TEAM LOTUS USA.

But at lease my STi is faster that your 08 STi bwahahahahahahah


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

wheres the picture of the car?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

bafukie said:


> wheres the picture of the car?


I don't have one


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

dual700 said:


> NNNOOIICCEEEE!
> And the car sounds better and faster than your STI, right?


ZING!!!!!!!!!!!! That one had me LOL'ing for real!


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

daanggggg....love the A7....good job RJ


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

AMAZING! I absolutely love the enclosure. 

I was wondering if you have any pictures of how you attached cloth to the inside of the ring?

Thanks!


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome indeed.


----------



## Sassmastersq (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice Evo install... I've got pics on my sounddomain page of the same amp with a 12 in a lancer.

link:http://www.cardomain.com/ride/723711/4

There's pics on another page of my moulded-in carbon fiber HU


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice work RJ!


----------



## jpsandberg (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, very nice! I'm new here and learning a lot from this site. Your install is very clean!


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice, clean, simple install. I second the opinion that a cover for the amp wiring would take this install a notch higher. Your friend is lucky to have you to work on the audio side of his car. Keep up the good work!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

very cool  I LOVE the simplicity of it, and overall execution is very nice  the onlything i would say is that i am not sure if painted glass is hte best for a trunk, unless he honestly doesnt use it at all  but i would be willing to bet that you either can paint yourself or has a good relationship with a paint/body shop? if so, then touch up is easy hehe

b


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Very very nice install. The sub enclosure and amp rack definitely brings the trunk back to life. You have me wanting to rip apart my trunk lol keep the install and pictures of your projects coming.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Wow, that turned out awesome. Nice work. You're friend is lucky.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Zorasmiles said:


> Very very nice install. The sub enclosure and amp rack definitely brings the trunk back to life. You have me wanting to rip apart my trunk lol keep the install and pictures of your projects coming.


lol thanks after i organize my photobook i will post all my install



drocpsu said:


> Wow, that turned out awesome. Nice work. You're friend is lucky.


Yea he was so happy with the finish product and his car almost beat my sq competition car out of the box


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

where are the tweets?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> where are the tweets?


Coming i'm being lazy to post it hahahaha anyway uuwi na ako sa August 15 so kung meron mga audio meet keep me posted.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

one of the sweetest installs i ever seen, you should get paid to make that stuff

hmmm you have an sti.. i have wrx.. maybe you can make some molds...


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

placenta said:


> one of the sweetest installs i ever seen, you should get paid to make that stuff
> 
> hmmm you have an sti.. i have wrx.. maybe you can make some molds...



Yes i have a 05 STi





































My current system


schuey_1 said:


> Ok now the system is finally done the trunk interior panel are all wrap with ulra suede blue w/ red stiching.


2nd system



















1st system


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> Coming i'm being lazy to post it hahahaha anyway uuwi na ako sa August 15 so kung meron mga audio meet keep me posted.


very good!!

iasca and emma (2nd leg) will be held after aug!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

mojako said:


> very good!!
> 
> iasca and emma (2nd leg) will be held after aug!


Nice i want to judge this one


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice! Dumadami na mga Noypi dito ah!


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

dvsadvocate said:


> Nice! Dumadami na mga Noypi dito ah!



Nop pare matagal na ako dito galing pa ako sa Elitecaraudio.com


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Great work on the Evo...The pics of your STI dont do the install justice. I really liked the way it turned out. Too bad you live too far away from me....I would be willing to pay $$, since I really cant seem to find the time. BTW, it was a pleasure to meet you and have a chance to listen to the STI.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful car and install man.


----------



## fonque (May 30, 2008)

How did you mount the seas tweets into the fiberglass pods on the apillar.
I just bought a set of seas tweets and they dont come with "cups". Did you glue the tweets to secure them?


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

fonque said:


> How did you mount the seas tweets into the fiberglass pods on the apillar.
> I just bought a set of seas tweets and they dont come with "cups". Did you glue the tweets to secure them?


there is some other cup you can buy which works with the Seas. i saw it on madisound somewhere.


----------



## igo4bmx (Dec 21, 2007)

you should make another one or two of those enclosures for the evo and I would buy one


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Great work on the Evo...The pics of your STI dont do the install justice. I really liked the way it turned out. Too bad you live too far away from me....I would be willing to pay $$, since I really cant seem to find the time. BTW, it was a pleasure to meet you and have a chance to listen to the STI.


We can do something for sure if you want i can lend you a daily driver i'f you live in Los angeles area thats not gonna be a problem.Just Pm me if you have more question.



circa40 said:


> Beautiful car and install man.


Thanks


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

igo4bmx said:


> you should make another one or two of those enclosures for the evo and I would buy one



I can make you if you want jsut Pm me.

Thanks

Rj


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

dual700 said:


> NNNOOIICCEEEE!
> And the car sounds better and faster than your STI, right?


If it was, would you think he put all that effort into the install? 

Nice work RJ.


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Vestax said:


> If it was, would you think he put all that effort into the install?
> 
> Nice work RJ.



lol dude when are you gonna visit us i will be leaving soon going back to PI for 2-3 months.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

I think the trunk fiberglass would look better in matched carpet, but that's just personal preference. Looks fantastic regardless!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Schuey 1,

Are you from the Phils? Were you among the Team SEAS guys featured before on Car Audio Mag?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

aranthop said:


> Schuey 1,
> 
> Are you from the Phils? Were you among the Team SEAS guys featured before on Car Audio Mag?


Yes he was.. Until he betrayed us


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> lol dude when are you gonna visit us i will be leaving soon going back to PI for 2-3 months.


Damn, I'll be down there July 27. I'll be embarking out on my honeymoon


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Yes he was.. Until he betrayed us


Ohhhhh.. Are you still using SEAS drivers?


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

schuey_1 said:


> 2nd system


I love those amps....Maybe one day when I get older I will be able to afford them....Damn...I forgot...Im already 30


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Damn, I'll be down there July 27. I'll be embarking out on my honeymoon


Damn i not in town im still here in Miami Fl




aranthop said:


> Ohhhhh.. Are you still using SEAS drivers?


Don't listen to boss dual007 and yes i'm still running Lotus.



ndm said:


> I love those amps....Maybe one day when I get older I will be able to afford them....Damn...I forgot...Im already 30


Yea but the new system looks better


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Schuey_1,

What's your current set-up?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice trunk worth Schuey

What sub you running?


----------



## werxnit (Jul 6, 2008)

nice install


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Schuey....I'm thinking you need to do an install on a Chrysler 300C, or perhaps you need more room and would like to do a Ford Expedition? Yukon? lol...you definitely do AWESOME WORK!! Love the clean installs for sure. Thanks for sharing all the pictures


----------



## twista17 (Jun 5, 2007)

yoohoo! another pinoy install! kudos on the clean install and nice gear! (drool, drool)

makes me want to finish my install already...

try to PM us if you want to see some local installs once your back in Manila!

good job!


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

Twista17 of KAC?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

To all my Pinoy brothers i will be in manila on 8-15-08


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Nice trunk worth Schuey
> 
> What sub you running?


I'm running the mille 3000



werxnit said:


> nice install


Thanks



Zorasmiles said:


> Schuey....I'm thinking you need to do an install on a Chrysler 300C, or perhaps you need more room and would like to do a Ford Expedition? Yukon? lol...you definitely do AWESOME WORK!! Love the clean installs for sure. Thanks for sharing all the pictures


I always like to share my install but my photo skill sucks hahahahahaha


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

schuey_1 said:


> To all my Pinoy brothers i will be in manila on 8-15-08


sayang, you won't make it to EMMA on Aug 8!


----------



## dvsadvocate (Mar 17, 2008)

EB na to Jackie!


----------



## 1zach4 (Feb 13, 2008)

extremely clean install. You seem to have a thing for side-mounting your subs!


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

dvsadvocate said:


> EB na to Jackie!


yeah, kelangan yan. Tuning EB 

RJ,
i still have your number since you last went home. Are you using the same number?


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

OK EB tayo wala na yung cell# na yun just PM me your contact info.

Rj


----------



## aranthop (Dec 30, 2007)

mojako said:


> yeah, kelangan yan. Tuning EB
> 
> RJ,
> i still have your number since you last went home. Are you using the same number?


Uy master papila ako ha sa tuning session mo ha


----------



## schuey_1 (Nov 11, 2007)

hahahahaha oo ba basta sagot nyo chibog 

Ganito na lang start kayo ng bagong tread para sa EB/tunning natin sa pinas kasi OT na tayo dito.


----------

